# Asus 600Q-KM series



## Aemon (Nov 27, 2008)

I think it will be useful to review models of notebooks on which we can use FreeBSD as desktop  
So I use FreeBSD on my noteboook (Asus A600Q-KM series), now it is FreeBSD-7.0 RELEASE. 

Don't work, but I've read that it can works:
1. Wi-Fi card. I found a script to use Wi-Fi card, but it doesn't work. 

Dont't work and it seems forever will not work:
1. web-camera
2. ACPI

If someone solve one of these problems please write.
Thank you.


----------



## Weinter (Nov 28, 2008)

I have seen asus_acpi in Kern conf options you can try it
For wifi you have to state what card it is


----------

